# Craftsman/Husqvarna rider blower attachment



## Minnesnowta (Feb 7, 2019)

As noted, I have a Craftsman/Husqvarna rider attachment snow blower model 486.248371.
on the back of the blower housing, there are 6 bolts that stick out from the housing.
These are used to attach the pulley assemblies to the blower housing.
4 of these 6 bolts have broken off.
These bolts have large flat round heads on the inside of the 2nd stage area that do not seem to come out.
Are these bolt welded to the inside of the housing?
I have tried to punch them out with no luck so far.
My next option is to try an drill them out but if the heads are welded they will not come off.
I'll need to try to use a carriage bolt with a low enough head to clear the 2nd stage blower.

I may try a smaller drill first to see if that will release the bolt while punching it out.
If not, drill it out to the bolt clearance size.

Any other ideas or tricks?

Thanks fir your review and help.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Have you tried the diagrams on SearsPartsDirect or PartsTree? It will show you if the parts come off as if they are available as a separate part.


----------



## Minnesnowta (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes, they show the nuts and washers that go onto the bolts but the bolts themselves are not identified.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Then most likely the bolts are either pressed or welded, look, then bang them out, may need heat, or cut off the head, cut or grind. If you cut off the heads then bang them through, not out.


----------

